# various sentra questions



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

hello, I'm new here and I just migrated over from maxima.org

I own a red 94 sentra XE, 5-speed, with the GA16DE. I've had it for just under a year. It's leaking oil, about 1.5 quarts a week, from the crank seal. and I hear this is a common problem? am I correct in hearing that I do not have to remove the timing chain cover to do this?

two weeks ago I bought another red 94 sentra limited edition, automatic tranny, with 210,000 miles. a tuneup and NGK plugs make it run like a new car. I bought it off the original owner for $600. it's already had the oil leak fixed at a local nissan dealer.

here's one question. the limited edition has a cluster with a tach. for whatever reason, when the engine's running, the tach needle hovers between 2500-3000 RPM, regardless of idle and RPMs. It does this just after you start the engine, even if you haven't brought the idle RPMs that high. if you shut the ignition off, the needle returns to 0. I tried taking out the cluster and flicking the needle to see if it was stuck, but that didn't make a difference. I'm not sure if this is an ECM issue or a partial ground somewhere in the wiring. any ideas?

another random question. my XE has the tach-less cluster (and yes, I've read about doing the swap.) I have the original standard cluster in it. there's a low-fuel light next to the hi-beam indicator but it never comes on. was this an option for these models that I may have never had? or is there a problem with the thermal switch in the gas tank?

also, on my XE, the clutch is sticking. when you press the pedal, it sticks at the floor for about 4 seconds or so, then pops up. it's really annoying in traffic. after you've driven the car for about 15 minutes, the clutch starts to become a little better, not sticking as long. is this a warning that the throwout bearing is about to quit on me?

and why did nissan choose to locate the thermostat in THE MOST inconvenient, inaccessible place they could possibly think of?

previously I've owned an 89 sentra with a 4-speed manual tranny. I wrecked that in the summer of 01. I bought an 88 maxima with the VG30E engine and that was an awesome car too. I got it in the spring of 02 and had it for about a year and a half until I traded it in. I bought an 03 Sentra gxe with the 1.8 but sold it. I now have my 2 94 sentras. each nissan has taken care of me. my mom bought a 92 sentra, new, that she had for a while with no problems, until she traded it in for a 98 200SX SE. she was in an accident in late 02. I'd take a nissan over any other car out there.

Dan
Dan


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

What, are you hording 94 Sentras?

The crank seal is common, and no you don't have to remove the timing cover. Do a search on it and you'll find a write-up about it somewhere.

I have no idea about the tach sticking, if you find out let me know. My friends sebring does the same thing.

I don't see why the low fuel light wouldn't come on. Maybe the sensor in the sending unit is worn out. Does the gas gauge drop fast to the 1/4 full mark? And then stay there for awhile? If so, you may need to check the fuel sending unit under the back seat.

The clutch sticking to the floor is probably your clutch cable binding. Lubricate the cable with some wd40 or whatever. Disconnect it at the trans, hold it up and let the oil drip down the inside. If that helps, replace the cable. If not, you got bigger fish to fry.


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm going to add a question too about the guage cluster swap. I don't like to have these "high performance" tachs. Is it possible to swap a cluster from i guess the XE had it. I have an E model which from left to right the guages go... Warning Lights, Speedometer, Gas/Temp., more warning lights. How would you go about the swap if at all possible? Do I have to run some wiring or is it back there already? In detail tell me please. Thanks.


----------



## nhladky (Mar 10, 2005)

NismoSentra13 said:


> I'm going to add a question too about the guage cluster swap. I don't like to have these "high performance" tachs. Is it possible to swap a cluster from i guess the XE had it. I have an E model which from left to right the guages go... Warning Lights, Speedometer, Gas/Temp., more warning lights. How would you go about the swap if at all possible? Do I have to run some wiring or is it back there already? In detail tell me please. Thanks.


Hmmm. I have a 93 Auto XE Limited, I'd be happy to take the cluster off your hands and put it in mine! (Mwahahaha!) I realize I'm driving an auto, but a tach is still usefull in saving on fuel costs and if pushing the car, then I don't have to just listen to the motor to know when to manually shift up. Let me know!


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

I tried the front seal today. you'll find my frusturating write-up in the GA16DE forum. I got a new seal from nissan a few weeks back. today I parked the car in front of my house (public parking) and jacked it up and did everything I needed to do to get the old seal out. then I coated the new seal with permatex hi-tack (said "good for oil seals) and used a socket and hammer to tap it in. without installing the crank pulley or belts, I started the engine. oil was pouring out from around the crankshaft and seal. so I ran to advance before they closed, but all they had was a seal that was part of a timing gasket kit for like $9.50. as a last ditch effort, I found a larger socket and tried tapping the seal in a bit more. it slowed the leak down a little, but it still leaked.

so I took that seal out, cleaned out the bore and noticed some very small scratches in there. I soaked the new seal in fresh oil this time, and again, tapped that in with the hammer and socket. this time, it went in easier, and I was able to get it to go in about 1/16" below the surface of the timing cover. I started the engine again and oil is still pouring out. I tried tapping the seal in a few more times, but it's getting me nowhere. I really need help here. I don't understand what I'm doing wrong. but I need to have this fixed ASAP and I can't have a disassembled vehicle sitting alongside the road in front of my house. I don't know where I screwed it up but I don't have the patience and money to keep messing with this.

any ideas? I'd really appreciate it.

Dan


----------



## pigmy goat (Jul 20, 2005)

*89' nissan sentra jolting back and forth in first gear*

im new here and i couldnt find anything in the forums about this. but any way every time i start in first gear the car will rock back and forth in first gear until you get to like 15 mph can any one help me?


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

hmm, it leaves a wide variety of stuff open. is it like a sputter? hesitation? may even be the clutch cable. kinda need more info.


----------



## pigmy goat (Jul 20, 2005)

never mind i found out what the problem was and im gonna fix wen i get the cash if you wandering what it was it was tranni first gear is missing some teeth that caused the jumping thnx any way though.


----------



## rhythim (Jul 27, 2005)

This is the part about your problem that I just couldn't get past...

>without installing the crank pulley or belts, I started the engine. oil was pouring out from around the crankshaft and seal.

Ummmm...without having the crank pulley installed, there's nothing for the seal to, well, seal AGAINST on its inner surface. Bolt EVERYTHING back together and you should be fine. Should've been a 30 minute job TOPS if you had a jaw puller to get the crank pulley off, an hour otherwise. I've done more than my share of those. Also, don't drive the seal in too far (flush w/ the front of the timing cover is PLENTY per factory installation!) or you'll push it up against the lower crankshaft gear/oil slinger, which will then go to chewing the seal up as it turns.


----------

